# Linder Arkip 460



## knaacki2000 (15. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir gerade ein Linder Arkip 460 inkl. Suzuki AB gekauft. War jahrelang mit meinem Linder Sportsman sehr zufrieden und wollte mich etwas vergrößern. 
Hat einer von euch bereits Erfahrungen mit der Arkip?
Freue mich auf Rückmeldungen.|stolz:


----------



## Pirou (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Linder Arkip 460*

Hallo knaacki2000,
kann Dir leider keine Tipps geben, da ich selber erst mit dem Gedanken spiele mir eine Arkip zu kaufen, aber kannst Du schon etwas zu dem Boot sagen? Da ich das Boot für den Rhein nutzen möchte und hier einiges an Berufsschifffahrt unterwegs ist, ist für mich das Verhalten bei Wellengang sehr wichtig, ist die Bordwand hoch genug?
Schöne Grüße
Stefan


----------



## knaacki2000 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Linder Arkip 460*

Habe jetzt das Arkip zum ersten Mal auf dem Bodden gefischt.
Seegang 2-3 bzw 3-4  - Boot liegt sehr stabil im Wasser.
Viel Platz für zwei Angler, Bordwand hoch genug und das Fischen mit dem Jerkbait war kein Problem.
Guter Geradeauslauf, kommt schnell ins Gleiten.
Einziger kleiner Nachteil: Das Boot treibt recht schnell bei Wind - Treibanker war also zwingend notwendig.


----------

